# Bedford scores are Up



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Scores are posted on www.IBO.net


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like alot of shooters showed up, thats good to see.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

25th out of 242 shooters in HC I'm very proud of that for my first National shoot


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

By my count each class

AHC	118
Cub	28
FBH	15
FBO	16
FBR	12
FHC	56
FSR	13
FTRD	7
FY	8
HC	233
HF	16
LB	9
MBF	7
MBO	177
MBR	71
MCBH	44
MCU	5
MHC	19
MSR	80
PCBH	2
PMF	5
PMR	45
PRF	18
PSR	41
RU	6
SHC	74
SMC	11
SPM	68
TRD	21
X-bow 8
YH	17
YMR 13-14	30
YMR 15-17	28
YTRD 1
1309 total


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

BROX said:


> 25th out of 242 shooters in HC I'm very proud of that for my first National shoot


Very good! Here is an idea IBO..... The HUNTER class has the biggest turnout and brings in the most money... Why not do what the ASA does and pay out to the top shooters??? 242 shooters X $37 each = $8954....


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

LCA said:


> Very good! Here is an idea IBO..... The HUNTER class has the biggest turnout and brings in the most money... Why not do what the ASA does and pay out to the top shooters??? 242 shooters X $37 each = $8954....


Or just move up to AHC or MBR or MBO?? ASA Hunter Class is 40yards so is AHC. The IBO doesn't pay like ASA so I wouldn't worry about the payout lol.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm not that good yet!How about lower the HC entery fee since they don't pay out.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

LCA said:


> Very good! Here is an idea IBO..... The HUNTER class has the biggest turnout and brings in the most money... Why not do what the ASA does and pay out to the top shooters??? 242 shooters X $37 each = $8954....


I never get tired of this conversation. Great point!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Or just move up to AHC or MBR or MBO?? ASA Hunter Class is 40yards so is AHC. The IBO doesn't pay like ASA so I wouldn't worry about the payout lol.


Sorry, but huh??? ASA EVEN pays the NOVICE class... are you saying that the class with the largest revenue shouldn't get a payout??


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah the ahc class had 124 shooters and the winner might get 170$ maybe. but never ever gonna get rich shooting, its all about the love


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

deer down said:


> yeah the ahc class had 124 shooters and the winner might get 170$ maybe. but never ever gonna get rich shooting, its all about the love


That would be a big help out to some when it comes to fuel or hotel... Twice the shooters in HC so that would make it a $340 payout... i think whoever won that would notice. Just because you love doing somthing wouldn't mean you wouldn't like being able to win back something $340 would cover a large portion of the expense that it costs to attend the shoot.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Some people just don't understand.
If you want money payback then shoot ASA, because IBO was not designed to be a money tournament.
IBO is designed to bring shooters together in a tournament setting to raise money for Bow hunter defense.
The only reason the MBO class has a payback is because they pay an extra $10 with their entry fee.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

is there an annual report that shows where the income from the triple crown is distributed? i know asa is a private corp. but i thought ibo was a non-profit. just curious. not trying to stir the pot. i know staff has to be paid and there are expenses with putting on the shoots. 

however, say 1300 shooters at 40 bucks apiece equals something like 52,000 dollars. take that time three shoots is 156,000 dollars. that doesn't take into account the sponsor money.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Archerbruce said:


> Some people just don't understand.
> If you want money payback then shoot ASA, because IBO was not designed to be a money tournament.
> IBO is designed to bring shooters together in a tournament setting to raise money for Bow hunter defense.
> The only reason the MBO class has a payback is because they pay an extra $10 with their entry fee.


I would if there where ASA shoots closer to me


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The fact remains that those who shoot for money pay extra to shoot for money. Entry fee for AHC is $37.00, if you want to shoot for a monetary prize then you pay an extra 15 dollars to do that. The clubs who host the shoots get the majority of the entry fee. This money goes for use of the facilities, target purchases, preparation costs and etc. It's not cheap to put on a shoot. 

Trust me when I say I'm not a big fan of the IBO right now. However all this questioning about why there's no money payout is just ridiculous. If you want to shoot for money the classes are there....move out of the beginners class and shoot.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

carlosii said:


> is there an annual report that shows where the income from the triple crown is distributed? i know asa is a private corp. but i thought ibo was a non-profit. just curious. not trying to stir the pot. i know staff has to be paid and there are expenses with putting on the shoots.
> 
> however, say 1300 shooters at 40 bucks apiece equals something like 52,000 dollars. take that time three shoots is 156,000 dollars. that doesn't take into account the sponsor money.


Yes, there is. I found one on the internet a couple of years ago and had posted it on here. If you look hard enough its there.


----------



## evo 6 (May 9, 2011)

2nd place in hunter was john barksdale. is that the same one that shoots open? and if so didnt hc have the same problem last year with shooters moving down


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I myself do not know if there is a report that tells where all the money goes, but I always wanted to know.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Bedford was a hot and challenging course this year. I shot in the IBO to meet other archers from other places and compete. I shot in MBR and I ended up shooting a 355 with 9 x's, ended up in the middle of the pack. I had a problem with me punching my release on a couple of targets that i could not recover from. I have never shot an ASA event but hopfully I will shoot one soon.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I took 45th place out of 73 that registered for MBR class. Had a bad round, equipment issues and finished with my backup bow. Not a bad start for my 1st year in MBR


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's one!



CLOSE







International Bowhunting Organization of the USA Inc 
Vermilion, OH 44089
= IRS provided data 
= User submitted data 
= Admin submitted data 



Overview
Programs
Form 990 Filings
Officials
Events
Report An Error/Feedback



Organization Overview







Organization Details



EIN:

611200386



Name: 

International Bowhunting Organization of the USA Inc -- Google



Location: 

PO Box 398
Vermilion, OH 44089 





County:

Erie County



Ruling Date:

1989 (Approximate year when founded)



IRS Type:

501(c)(3) - Public charity: Religious, educational, charitable, scientific, and literary organizations...



Legal basis for public charity or private foundation status (FNDNCD):

16 - Organization income is <=1/3 investment or unrelated business and >1/3 donated or related to purpose



NTEE: 

N60 - Amateur Sports



Most recently completed fiscal year (TAXPER)

12/2010



Total Revenue

$630,481



Total Assets:

$61,183



Financial Graph

View Graph




Organization Mission Statement 



Unification of bow hunters thru club participation. allows for worldwide membership to come together once a year for interaction with each other and to promote mutual exchange of ideas and programs. 

(2006) 






If you are part of this organization or are an authorized NCCS Community Research Partner, you can edit its information. NCCS account required. 
Already registered? Login here. Not yet a registered user? Click here.







© Copyright 2012 


Contact Us

Privacy Policy

Get Help


.



























.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

http://nccsweb.urban.org/orgs/profile.php/611200386?popup=1

This is the link to the report.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Somthing shouldn't be paid to the biggest class (that makes the biggest pool of entry money) because they are a begginer class how about not having the begginers not pay as much as the non begginers to shoot then?? A pot of money containing almost $9000 dollars cant stand to have even a couple hundred dollars set aside?? I guess the saying is true life dosen't have to make sense or be fair, I give.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is the actual 990 form for 2009.

http://irs990.charityblossom.org/990/200912/611200386.pdf


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

I think we know!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I wanna know why the Pro's don't have to shoot the same place as us "common" folks?


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Archerbruce said:


> Now if we knew where all of the money goes!


The property has to be rented and the targets paid for etc.... it is no wonder why you would need $50,000 in entry fees, after all they likely don't charge any of the vendors or get any sponsorship money.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I shot semi. When riding with people its a pain to have to travel off site. I also think it would be better to see some of the pros at the shoot walking around.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree I think the Pros should shoot in at least the same area as us it dosen't have to be the same course.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want to win money, shoot in the money classes. I think paying out money to amateurs is one of the keys that has led to the a lot of the problems people see in 3D shoots and led to people seeing problems that aren't.

1307 is a very nice turnout, glad to see that.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Some local youths done really well, Austin Blake and Kyle Evans. They have a bright future. Jeremy Beckley also shot really well in AHC, great to see some WV boys in the top ten!


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

BROX said:


> I'm not that good yet!How about lower the HC entery fee since they don't pay out.


they are, had to pay an extra 15 to get into the money... as far as the asa, at least in Michigan, they do not pay to bow novice. none the less asa does pay better, but i always get more excited for the ibo shoots.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I also saw where Randy Boggs finished 3rd in MPR. He is close also. Got a chance to shoot with him at Jackson OH a couple weekends ago and he and his wife are super nice people and passed along some great pointers.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

hossa1881 said:


> they are, had to pay an extra 15 to get into the money... as far as the asa, at least in Michigan, they do not pay to bow novice. none the less asa does pay better, but i always get more excited for the ibo shoots.


I shot to have fun and enjoy myself if I was really worried about winning money I prob wouldn't shoot HC just saying it would be nice to have that option also


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

We had a great showing from the S Ohio area. Lots of winners!!


----------

